# P&O New 2 tier Fares?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just scouting around for a short crossing later in the year and notice that P&O now have a 2 tier ticket system with saver and flexi fares.

Looks like not alot of room for manoevre on the saver fare and a 4 hour window either way on the flexi fare.

Any comments about this new scheme welcomed....

Pete


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi PJ, I bought the flexy fare on my way back from Calais last week. I thought the extra £10 well worth while as I knew which day I would return but not the time. Two days before, I booked the 12.35 crossing which gave me + or - 4hours either way. I caught the 8.35 ferry with no problems. Its the nearest to the old Sea France Carnet that was turn up and go.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It sounds like another name for insurance to me. Basically you are paying £10 to insure against missing your sailing time. Not long ago you could just turn up and amend your sailing for £10 anyway, as long as you weren't taking the Micky. Since then they charge £60 if you turn up on the sailing day. Now it's £10 to insure you can avoid this within a four hour sailing time. On a £31 evening sailing that represents a 33% increase. Another dodge to relieve you of the maximum possible. You can spend a fortune insuring for every eventuality.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Peejay - Just a further thought regarding the P&O conditions as under 'Ticket Types Explained' in your posting - do not take this at face value. What they really mean but do not say for some reason is; 'Amendments to sailing times (Either Saver or Flexi) on the day of sailing will incur the full £60 surcharge'. 

The way round this is to amend your sailing time the previous day if you know you will be late/early. However, if late/early on the actual day of sailing then hard luck.

Ron


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

ob1 said:


> ....The way round this is to amend your sailing time the previous day if you know you will be late/early.Ron


or just buy your return a day or so before which saves the amendment fee. Pay an extra £10 gives for the flexy fare only if you want an eight hour window and no worries about catching a specific ferry.

I bought my return journey two days before and for these short notice ones they only took a £10euro deposit on the debit card and I paid the balance at the booth in £ by debit card. All very simple and a great benefit to me as I did not know when I was going to return.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Andrew - Just buying your return ticket a day or so before means buying a one-way ticket which I would imagine is a lot dearer than part of a return fare. I don't know mind you but this is the norm.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Andrew - Just buying your return ticket a day or so before means buying a one-way ticket which I would imagine is a lot dearer than part of a return fare. I don't know mind you but this is the norm.


That is what I expected Ron, but did not find to be the case. My Ferry out in March was £44 booked ahead. My return in July booked two days ahead, was £56. I paid the £10 for the flexi fare on top of that. That is a £12 difference between low and high season. Well worth the freedom not to be tied to a particular date. If I was on a fixed two week holiday then I would probably book the return.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would have thought that £110 is quite a steep fare. We went out in May and returned this month for £66 plus a £10 amendment charge. This was for quite a heavy van and we where a week late coming back. We don't sail at peak times of course but neither do we use the dead of night type crossings. P&O list a variety of return crossings from about £31 each way and then it's just a case of amending the return to suit either your pocket or your time.


----------

